
Killed by Google - brunoluiz
https://killedbygoogle.com/
======
ohiovr
All businesses have to focus on the bottom line. The lesson is to not depend
on services that have no obvious way to make money for the company offering
it. There are free lunches but baseing your operations on free services is
foolish. Eventually it has to be closed down to protect the offering company’s
solvency.

------
iKevinShah
Tez (2017-18) isn't dead but just rebranded and still going strong in India.
If this page includes rebranding how about including other re-branding like
Keep, etc.

~~~
kup0
Yeah, including rebrandings seems like a way to pad the list. Equating rebrand
with kill is a bit much.

